# I will draw anyone's betta for free



## kaytown (Jan 2, 2013)

I will draw anyone's betta for free.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have any examples?


----------



## kaytown (Jan 2, 2013)

AAAA!!!!!! I have no idea how to do this !!!!!!


----------



## kaytown (Jan 2, 2013)

photo.JPG


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't see it.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i don't care what they look like have a go at any of mine! If you want to do them then go ahead! there's a link in my signiture!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I can't see it.


Me neither, but since emeraldmaster requested one, it'll be kinda like an example, I suppose. :dunno:


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

It only seems to me like kaytown wants to try them. if my letting them use my pictures as a resource helps, then ... Hey! Hope they have fun. And I cannot see them either, I couldn't care less if it looks cool or not. I like them anyway.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Could you do mine? He is my avatar


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you do my avatar? He is a black pla kat, just to let you know. I would really appreciate it!


----------

